# Wyndham - Best Way to VIP or Gold Status



## swinter (Jan 3, 2009)

We own 294,000 points outright that we inherited from my great grandparents, only 6,000 less from VIP status.  We also own about 650,000 resale points.  To get VIP or Gold status, can we purchase directly from an owner and 'inherit' the points so they count towards our VIP or Gold Status?  How can we purchase points so they count towards our owned points versus being resale status?  Can we purchase directly from other owners and thet count towards VIP or Gold status?

Thank you for the advice!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 3, 2009)

*Stick With The Steak & Forget About The Sizzle.*




swinter said:


> Can we purchase directly from other owners and thet count towards VIP or Gold status?


Everything I've read on the subject -- all of it right here on TUG-BBS -- says the only way to get Solid Gold VIP status is to buy it from the timeshare company for big bux. 

Not only that, the company keeps moving the goalposts.  Today's Solid Gold VIP level is next year's no-status Solid Tin Peon level. 

Plus, the $1*,*000 so of added value that comes with Solid Gold VIP status costs 10 or 20 times that amount after all the dust settles. 

The best Wyndham advice I've seen -- here, at TUG-BBS -- is to enjoy the great value of resale Wyndham FairShare Plus timeshare points (described as the greatest bargain in timesharing when bought resale) & completely forget about all that super-costly VIP stuff, whose only purpose after all is to get people to pay big bux to the timeshare company. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  All our timeshares are non-Wyndham -- not that there's anything wrong with Wyndham timeshares.  By the time we found out about resale Wyndham FairShare Plus timeshare points, we were already set for life with our non-Wyndham resale timeshares, which we like very much.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 3, 2009)

Pick up a cheap deeded week and pay the conversion fee to convert it into points is the only way I have heard of.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 3, 2009)

*VIP is not worth it - no guaruntees means no value*



ecwinch said:


> Pick up a cheap deeded week and pay the conversion fee to convert it into points is the only way I have heard of.



And even doing that will cost thousands of dollars that would take years to recover, if ever, assuming the benefits don't change (as they have been for years). Still not worth the money or effort IMO.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 3, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> And even doing that will cost thousands of dollars that would take years to recover, if ever, assuming the benefits don't change (as they have been for years). Still not worth the money or effort IMO.



While certainly a valid viewpoint, I do not think his question was - "Is VIP worth it?"

OP - for additional information you might want to pop over to the Wyndham owners board for the details on how this might be done.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 3, 2009)

*T. U. G. - B. B. S. Advice.*




ecwinch said:


> While certainly a valid viewpoint, I do not think his question was - "Is VIP worth it?"


True. 

But it would be a disservice to a newbie to give detailed advice on how to accomplish something that the person might be better off not doing.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble (Jan 3, 2009)

Precisely.  We often answer the question that _should have been asked,_ rather than the one that is.

However, in the OP's case, it _might _be worth buying a very minimal points package to at least make the base VIP level.  Depends on the cost.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 3, 2009)

*Might Be Worth It (Doubtful).  Might Not (Likely).*




bnoble said:


> Depends on the cost.


Forewarned is forearmed. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 4, 2009)

swinter said:


> We own 294,000 points outright that we inherited from my great grandparents, only 6,000 less from VIP status.  We also own about 650,000 resale points.  To get VIP or Gold status, can we purchase directly from an owner and 'inherit' the points so they count towards our VIP or Gold Status?  How can we purchase points so they count towards our owned points versus being resale status?  Can we purchase directly from other owners and thet count towards VIP or Gold status?
> 
> Thank you for the advice!!



if you can find another relative, than yes.  You need to read directory the first cover regarding VIP program to see what kind of relatives it counts. If from no related owner, the point does not count.

Jya-Ning


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 4, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> But it would be a disservice to a newbie to give detailed advice on how to accomplish something that the person might be better off not doing.




Great technique if you can master it....


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 4, 2009)

Jya-Ning said:


> if you can find another relative, than yes.  You need to read directory the first cover regarding VIP program to see what kind of relatives it counts. If from no related owner, the point does not count.
> 
> Jya-Ning




Your not suggesting the OP con one of his relatives into buying developer points....


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, converting a fixed week to points is about $3,000 plus each additionally week converted AT THE SAME TIME is $995.  I am sure there will be the standard Wyndham settlement fees again  .  Look at the points chart to try for the maximum number of points obtained for the conversion fees.

Fixed week conversions ONLY enjoy ARP of the underlying week - so may NOT be important to OP as to where or what week they buy.  Buy fixed weeks at resorts unlikely to be dropped from FSP - just forewarning.  Don't buy Star Island as MOST of the fixed weeks are not in the Wyndham section.  Good fixed week resorts MAY include Palm Aire, Ocean Palms (part of Sea Gardens), Santa Barbara (currently an eBay week 48 is $4.95 as a buy it now) and some of the Williamsburg resorts.  Westwind weeks are hard to find.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 4, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Your not suggesting the OP con one of his relatives into buying developer points....



Where in my post do I suggest anyone to buy developer's points?

You assume in op's family sides only great grandparents has bought the TS from developer already?


With over 900+k points already owned, the op is on the way to become a landlord.  The cheapest way is to inherit from a relative or pool with relatives into a trust.  All other way will cost more money.  Keep in mind that all VIP benefits are subject to change and is constant changed.

Jya-Ning


----------



## wyndhamtimeshare (Jan 4, 2009)

*Buyer Beware*

Swinter,

If you are thinking about trying to get to VIP status you should watch this video as a forewarning: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7qELwa0Ius

You just may want to hear from a VIP owner.


----------



## NJCOBRA10tha (Jan 5, 2009)

If they are so few points away it may just pay.

I know I use the VIP benefits alot.  Even early check in is nice.  We have gotten point discounts and upgrades on a lot of reservations often times both at the same time.

Is it worth $10,000 for him to upgrade and get just 50,000 extra points probably not but if he can get a converted fixed week cheaper it may just be worth it.

He should ask when he next visits a resort.  I have been offered converted fixed weeks at Patriots place much cheaper.  Cheap enough?  THat's his decision.  I am guessing he can get something for $5,000-$6,000 for 70K points/year that will take him to VIP.  For me that would be worth it for early check-in, more free guest confirmations, 25% off points when booked within 30 days and free upgrades within 60.

Dan


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 5, 2009)

I was suggesting that he go for the GOLD with the converted weeks.  The unlimited HK and RT, midweek clean & tidy, and the "free" newspapers are nice along with the 35% pt discount and the 45 day upgrade window.

JMHO,


----------



## swinter (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for your insight.  We have really enjoyed the resale points on top of the company points we inherited.  I tend to agree that for the cost to upgrade to VIP, we coould enjoy a lot more resale points.  To move to GOLD VIP I think our cost through the company will be at least $12,000.  We will enjoy what we have for now.


----------



## shorts (Jan 7, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Pick up a cheap deeded week and pay the conversion fee to convert it into points is the only way I have heard of.



This will not get you to VIP.  We had converted 4 weeks and were told by sales (yeah, I know, lips were moving  ) that they would count toward VIP.  We did get Platinum for a year and then after year end processing we have been downgraded to GOLD.  When I asked about this, they said it is because our converted weeks are marked resale so those points don't count. :annoyed:


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 8, 2009)

shorts said:


> This will not get you to VIP.  We had converted 4 weeks and were told by sales (yeah, I know, lips were moving  ) that they would count toward VIP.  We did get Platinum for a year and then after year end processing we have been downgraded to GOLD.  When I asked about this, they said it is because our converted weeks are marked resale so those points don't count. :annoyed:



So you still are VIP GOLD?


----------



## shorts (Jan 9, 2009)

We are still VIP Gold due to purchasing directly from Wyndham  a few years ago and a couple of PIC weeks made at that time.  It was a year after that first purchase that we converted the weeks to get to Platinum.


----------



## mesaman (Jan 11, 2009)

*Converted Fixed Weeks no guarantee to VIP*

During December we talked to 3 resorts about converting fixed deeded weeks (I bot 2 cheap) and was told by two resorts that they would not count toward VIP.  The 3rd resort said that if they were not coded resale I could convert them but there was no guarantee that I would keep Gold VIP if Wyn ever audited or found out they were really resale weeks. FYI I have VIP Gold now but it is only temp until bonus points expire.  They all say the only sure way to upgrade (to whatever level) is to purchase the minimum package from a resort.  Sorry, just more bad news from W!  BTW I have donated the 2 fixed weeks just to get rid of them.  Hopefully, I will be stuck with only 1 year of maint. fees?

Steve


----------

